

Boring, posts unrelated to hacking/hackers(or programming) - iamjustasking

 Where does these terrible posts came from to hn? Is there any regulations to post here?
======
MrLeftHand
I don't think it's a problem having a lot of interesting stories, even if they
aren't related to hacking.

For example I don't care about web development and Javascript, but you can see
a huge amount of those sometimes.

Hacking is not just about coding and IT. You can hack basically all aspects of
life. Coming across a topic that makes you think how to address and resolve an
issue can be a hack as well.

I love this site because it's not biassed and covers a lot of things.

And lastly, look at the 'Guidelines' for regulations.

